# Cambokeels Lead Mine, Weardale - May 2008



## BigLoada (May 31, 2008)

Visited with Sausage. Cambokeels is a 19th century lead mine which was mined by the Beaumont company, mining ore from the Slitt Vein. The mine closed and re-opened several times over the years for te extraction of lead, fluorspar and zinc. 

In 1969, a couple of local guys bought the mine, opened up a new incline and it became a source of high grade fluorite. It was later sold to Swiss Aluminium UK.







Steel air doors shown:



































Copper staining:























Interesting mineral deposits:


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 1, 2008)

Very nice BigLoada.  My pics came out pretty much the same as yours so I wont bother putting any up.
The mine itself was not what you would expect from the outside - the site itself is becoming a haven for flytipping and general damage. We noticed that someone had also stolen the date stone above the adit. The incline which BigLoada mentions is a no go due to it being full and overflowing with water.
The adit which we entered is, I reckon, due to collapse any time now due to water erosion of clay like walls in places. At one point I noticed where the water is washing away to down a very deep hole under the adit wall. Not safe at all!! Please be aware of this should you choose to visit.
I'm glad we got to visit this site before it collapses for good like many others have in this valley.


----------



## crickleymal (Jun 1, 2008)

Very nice. I love the mineral colours.


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 1, 2008)

crickleymal said:


> Very nice. I love the mineral colours.



The minerals seemed to be in a kind of "soup". They were all mixed in with crystals of every description - Flourite, quartz and galena to name a few. Because the soup was really dirty the copper deposit seemed to be leaching through and lying on the surface. Amazing to see this stuff close up but sad too because soon I think it will be buried.


----------



## Cerberus (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice one, its a nice little explore this one. The pit props are about knackered, we lent against one and it just about fell to pieces - thankfully they dont seem to be baring any load. Persume the main drift was underwater and this is horse drift?


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 1, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> Nice one, its a nice little explore this one. The pit props are about knackered, we lent against one and it just about fell to pieces - thankfully they dont seem to be baring any load. Persume the main drift was underwater and this is horse drift?



Hi mate. Yeah this is the original horse level. The other incline was only driven in the 60's I think by Swiss Aluminium but it is well flooded and leaking out into the River Wear.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 2, 2008)

Really interesting mine, this. Love the Alien3/Total Recall fan thingy  and those archways and the stonework are superb. Very nice.


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 2, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Really interesting mine, this. Love the Alien3/Total Recall fan thingy  and those archways and the stonework are superb. Very nice.



Thanks Foxy The arching never fails to impress me in these places. Its all built as a pack wall, or like dry stone walls. Those arches are perfect and yet it is just holding itself up. A real credit to the miners who worked these levels.


----------



## King Al (Jun 3, 2008)

great mine, that copper looks amazing  glad you got in there before its to late


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 3, 2008)

Good mix of shots -nicely done!
Liking the variety of tunnel construction.

Ta for sharing your photos with us 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Jun 3, 2008)

Yup, that does look like good fun, and a beautiful spot, almost enough to make me want to go in a mine . . . almost :wconfused:


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Jun 3, 2008)

Love your pictures bigloada this is a lovely looking place, the steel air doors are class, and you know i'm partial to a bit of tunnel, lol. nice job guys


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the nice feedback guys.

Jondoe, you should get yerself up North dude, you would love the mines here! I would live down one if I could, I love them so much.


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 3, 2008)

BigLoada said:


> Thanks for the nice feedback guys.
> 
> Jondoe, you should get yerself up North dude, you would love the mines here! I would live down one if I could, I love them so much.



Apart from those hooge spiders.  Remember the web that was the size of the tunnel??! 
Seriously though, the whole area is a beautiful place with many old mines, quarries and abandoned buildings. Definately worth a visit if you have the chance.


----------



## sqwasher (Jun 4, 2008)

Very nice pics & report! You guys really do love your mines!


----------



## cogito (Jun 5, 2008)

Really nice site, very impressive! What was the air quality like?


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 5, 2008)

cogito said:


> Really nice site, very impressive! What was the air quality like?



The air was suprisingly good, but then again it didn't go that far in. Maybe the next one will.  There were no coal deposits near this one and very little steelwork to rust and "pull" the oxygen out of the air. A good beginner mine, but then again it will collapse soon!


----------



## LiamCH (Nov 6, 2008)

Very nice looking place. Any idea when it closed?


----------



## BigLoada (Nov 6, 2008)

LiamCH said:


> Very nice looking place. Any idea when it closed?



It closed sometime in the mid 1980s. The newer decline used by Swiss Aluminium is unfortunately flood up to the portal though so theres none of the newer stuff to see.


----------

